
Show HN: Revert GitHub Notifications UX and Remove the Cruft - andrew_
https://github.com/shellscape/github-notifications-classic
======
gitgud
Thank you! I'm not a big fan of the new notifications area. Seems
unnecessarily complex and cluttered.

There also this passive-aggressive note that pops up after you've read all the
notifications.

 _" All caught up! Take a break, write some code, do what you do best."_

My reaction is, well I'm not a great coder, so if that's what I do _best_ ,
then I'm not that good at anything...

